# What do you think of Chile?



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Chile doesn't really have much of a presence internationally. I talk frequently with many people from all around the world about different countries, and it seems as though people just don't care about Chile. 

I personally think it seems fairly nice but I also don't really care about it to be honest


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

An excellent video that shows Chile


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The current President of Chile is Sebastián Piñera, a multi billionaire with a fortune estimaded in 2.5 billion dollars. He was the owner of LAN, the largest airline of Latin America, but he sold all his companies when he assumed as President.


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Presidential elections are going to be in November, and the front runners are two women, Michelle Bachelet, former President, from the center left coalition who ruled Chile for 20 years with four different Presidents, and Evelyn Matthei, former senator and minister, from the center right coalition, the same as Piñera.

Evelyn Matthei










Michelle Bachelet


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Some present and past chilean athletes (other that football players) that I admire

Fernando González, tennist 










Nicolas Massú, tennist 










Marcelo Rios, tennist (number one ATP)










Hans Gildemeister, tennist










Tomás González, gymnast










Kristel Kobrich, swimmer










Erika Olivera, marathonist










Sebastián Keitel, athlete










Paris Inostroza, fencer










Eliseo Salazar, motorist










Nicole Perrot, golfist










Carlo de Gavardo, motorcyclist










Marlene Ahrens, athlete


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

When I think of Chile I see beautiful nature, I think of one of the few non-socialist countries in South America. And one of the more wealthy ones. Without forgetting about its dark past (Pinochet). The country must also have the oddest shape in the world.

In terms of sports I think of Marcelo Salas first. Then Marcelo Rios. And Alexis Sanchez nowadays.


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Chile in 1937 (in English)*


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The two main national heroes are Bernardo O'Higgins, who led the war of independence and was the first ruler of the country, and Arturo Prat, who died bravely in a naval battle in the War of the Pacific, against Peru and Bolivia, in the 19th century.

Bernardo O'Higgins










Arturo Prat


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Other important historical figures of Chilean history

José Miguel Carrera










Manuel Rodríguez










Diego Portales










José Manuel Balmaceda










Arturo Alessandri










Carlos Ibañez del Campo










Eduardo Frei










Patricio Aylwin


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Some pics of southern Chile


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ribarca said:


> When I think of Chile I see beautiful nature, *I think of one of the few non-socialist countries in South America.* And one of the more wealthy ones. Without forgetting about its dark past (Pinochet). The country must also have the oddest shape in the world.
> 
> In terms of sports I think of Marcelo Salas first. Then Marcelo Rios. And Alexis Sanchez nowadays.


what???


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guajiro1 said:


> what???


I think he means that Chile is one of the few South American countries thar is not ruled by a left wing government. You know...Maduro, Cristina, Evo, Correa, Pepe Mujica, Dilma, Humala, etc.

Or maybe, he refers to Chile as being of the most open economies in the world, with a strong private sector and low taxes, where private property is very important.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I think the confusion comes from unnecessary ideological polarization. From a practical standpoint, Chile basically has most of the functions of a liberal welfare state including a public healthcare system. 

From what I know about Chile is that it is a surprising and unexpected place. It's a geographically inverted Latin counterpart to the West Coast of North America.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319125

+


Please Don't Put More than 4 Photos in Each Post
I have received complaints that there are too many photos on each page and therefore taking them too much time downloading and ended up many people have stop viewing those threads and that simply destroy the purpose of this forum. 

I agree with them and I'm asking you guys be considerate, don't put more than 4 photos in each post, but of course you can put as many as entry you like.

Thanks for your consideration!

Yellow Fever


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ right1, great photos but please remember to credit the images' owners. Thanks!


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The two animals that appear in the Chilean Coat of Arms

Condor










Huemul


----------



## Mo_Hy (Feb 17, 2014)

Chile always fascinates me,from the dry Atacama desert to the beautiful Torres del Paine. I really love the picture of Santiago with the Andes mountain behind it. I wish I can go there someday.

Greetings from Malaysia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Concepcion on black-white*

Untitled by Peter, on Flickr


----------

